

Ron Conway And Paul Graham Talk About Investing - px
http://techcrunch.com/2010/07/30/ron-conway-paul-graham/

======
fuzzythinker
MA: "I”m never wrong."

I'm not sure if even god can say that and back it up.

------
aspiringsensei
Is it just me or is MA kind of a jerk?

\- Guy who is kind of new to this "hacker" conversation and might be asking a
stupid question

